# white's tree frogs



## beth_downes (Nov 11, 2008)

i have two white's tree frogs and the oldest one has taken to croaking at night. it gets really loud and i wanted to know if there was any way that i could stop him from doing this


----------



## darrell1991 (Mar 26, 2009)

have u got heat in there couse if u havent that probley y love?


----------

